
No, Data Is Not the New Oil - LogicRiver
https://www.wired.com/story/no-data-is-not-the-new-oil/
======
alexgmcm
The idea that data is remotely as valuable as one of the highest energy
density power sources known to man (at least that can be safely handled and
conveniently used) is utterly bizarre and shows how much of a bubble the tech
world has become.

Without oil we have a Mad Max style dystopia, without data perhaps your ads
won't be so personalised.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Without oil we have a Mad Max style dystopia, without data

...we have no civilization, or even recognizably human community, at all.

Data existed before it was digital. Modern forms of data storage and
transmittal have increased it's density, total quantity, the speed and
flexibility with which it can be moved about, and the ability to process it
(which, among other things, generates more of it), but data has always been
the lifeblood of humanity as something more than a collection of bestial
individuals.

